# Gas line to garage



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)

I need to run a gas line 125' to my garage for a heater. I will be going directly from the meter. I amthinking plastic tubing but I do not know what diameter I would need for that distance for a hanging furnace. Please help,
thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wingsfan2 (Feb 26, 2009)

What size line does the heater call for? I would run at least a 1/2 inch line,.In our old house before the fire, the gas company had 3/8 soft copper run from the gas main to the gas meter.We never had a ploblem with not enough supply.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

depends on size of heater,mine calls for 3/4" I ran the orange plastic,because of the distance,I got that was left over from a job,,,with a continuous length you don;t have any couplings,,I also ran a tracer wire in case I forget where the line is

I ran 1 1/8 because it was free,,,I think you can buy 1" for 150' for around $50,,the most expensive part is the connections,,,


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

You will not be able to run that and hook it in to the existing gas service, unless you first get the approval of the local Gas Company. More than likely that won't allow it. Nomally that is installed by either the Gas Company or its contractor due to liability and expertise. 

Call them first, trust me


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Well is it Natural or propane. How many BTUs 
You will probably be running 1 1/2 or 1 inch good luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

N M Mechanical said:


> Well is it Natural or propane. How many BTUs
> You will probably be running 1 1/2 or 1 inch good luck
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


"I will be going directly from the meter."

125 ft will probably be a 1/2" service. Your probably looking at 10 bucks per ft installed.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Topshelf said:


> "I will be going directly from the meter."
> 
> 125 ft will probably be a 1/2" service. Your probably looking at 10 bucks per ft installed.


Must be a small heater 125 foot of 1/2 on natural gas is good for about 33,000 btu.

Griff


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

http://home.mchsi.com/~gweidner/pipe-sizing-chart-ng.pdf


http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/natural-gas-pipe-sizing-d_826.html


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

griffondog said:


> Must be a small heater 125 foot of 1/2 on natural gas is good for about 33,000 btu.
> 
> Griff


 
1/2" cts plastic service at 60 psig at the meter will supply more than enough gas to feed a normal home sized furnace. He wont be sizing it anyway so it really doesnt matter. You may be thinking about a low pressure system of .5 psig. Not to many of those around anymore unless they are in the old cities.

What he may be able to do is trench from his existing meter to the garage to save some money in the install crews T & M charges (time and material). 
Call missdig even if you know where the exisitng utilities are located. It gets you off the hook financially if you hit something. People hit utilities every day of the week even though they were sure they knew where it was. We bill them T&M for our crews and also for the lost gas. Adds up quick especially on the weekends at time and a half.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Topshelf said:


> 1/2" cts plastic service at 60 psig at the meter will supply more than enough gas to feed a normal home sized furnace. He wont be sizing it anyway so it really doesnt matter. You may be thinking about a low pressure system of .5 psig. Not to many of those around anymore unless they are in the old cities.
> 
> What he may be able to do is trench from his existing meter to the garage to save some money in the install crews T & M charges (time and material).
> Call missdig even if you know where the exisitng utilities are located. It gets you off the hook financially if you hit something. People hit utilities every day of the week even though they were sure they knew where it was. We bill them T&M for our crews and also for the lost gas. Adds up quick especially on the weekends at time and a half.


Then he would need another meter the way you are talking correct

After the meter he can get away from calling the gas company or contractor I don't recommend.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

From the main to my meter I have 1.5", I learned this by mistake about 15 years ago, it wasnt good, having all the local fire and police show up at 9:00AM on a Saturday, then Consumers, and I now know why you call MISS-DIG before you decide to do any large digging around your home. OK back on your topic.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

You'd be foolish to supply a line for only one specific piece of machinery. You never know what you might want to add in the future. I'd suggest a min of 1" but would prefer 1 1/2" to your garage and then reduce off that to your appliance.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Seriously, just call Consumers or Michcon, tell them what you are looking to do and they will size the service, price the install and probably even bill you monthly for it.


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

Topshelf said:


> Seriously, just call Consumers or Michcon, tell them what you are looking to do and they will size the service, price the install and probably even bill you monthly for it.


Pretty sure he is talking about connecting to the house (low pressure) side of his existing meter. He doesn`t need a 2nd service from the main.


----------



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)

uncletj said:


> Pretty sure he is talking about connecting to the house (low pressure) side of his existing meter. He doesn`t need a 2nd service from the main.


Yes, I am talking about the house side of the meter.I have not bought a furnace yet. I will call the gas co. And inquire but if it's 10 a foot I will stick with my kerosene. I am looking to heat 450 square feet of well insulated garage. Thanks for the help
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

Not sure if I'd rely on this guys info LoL he's surely not making me confident. LoL



wingsfan2 said:


> What size line does the heater call for? I would run at least a 1/2 inch line,.*In our old house before the fire,* the gas company had 3/8 soft copper run from the gas main to the gas meter.We never had a ploblem with not enough supply.


----------

